# DOS on M&P only two weeks old?



## goji_fries (Sep 24, 2014)

I think this is the first time I've seen DOS. On two week old bars though? Your thoughts...:Kitten Love:


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 24, 2014)

My opinion. A reputable source of mp soap and two weeks old purchased within the last, oh, 4 months or so...It isn't dos. Can you tell us the who what when where why type of thing?


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 24, 2014)

Did you put organics into the M&P?


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 24, 2014)

lionprincess00 said:


> My opinion. A reputable source of mp soap and two weeks old purchased within the last, oh, 4 months or so...It isn't dos. Can you tell us the who what when where why type of thing?



I bought the MP at Michaels about 9 months ago. MP isnt really my thing and didnt plan to do a whole lot of MP so I paid retail. I melted with double boiler, added Mango FO, used a sprig or two calendula. A little orange spot on three of them. The only thing I can think of is that I might have closed the lid introducing tap water vapor into the MP. Dunno.



snappyllama said:


> Did you put organics into the M&P?



Used calendula.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 24, 2014)

I doubt it's DOS. I suspect the sprig or 2 of calendula that you put in there is your culprit.

 IrishLass


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm guessing there was a contaminant in your calendula... DOS on M&P is just plain weird if you didn't put anything that rots inside.  Even then, you'd get more of a, ummm, rotten-quality.

Perhaps you had *something* that came into contact with the soap while stirring or pouring.  

I haven't seen that happen with the flower alone, but a base and FO by themselves seems even odder.  I'd blame the flower.  Wash your implements and go on a alcohol binge (spritzing) or drinking.  :wink:


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 24, 2014)

M&P is so strange


----------



## FGOriold (Sep 25, 2014)

If it is a detergent based melt and pour, not even sure DOS would be possible.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 25, 2014)

I agree, the flowers, or magic. 



Sorry it didn't work out! I bought mp to start off with, and I had set backs trying it.


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 25, 2014)

lionprincess00 said:


> I agree, the flowers, or magic.



*poof* :shifty:


----------

